# Layout Table Material



## MacNamara (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi folks,
I am going to build a train table and would like suggestions/guidance on the right materials for the job. The table will likely be 4'X8'. I built one a long time ago and used homasote for the layer on top of plywood.

I would appreciate any input - because I want to do the job one time!

Thanks!


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Most people these days are using insulation foam board available at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree with using foam board over plywood. Using 2" foam allows you to "dig" down into it to create gullies, creeks, rivers and other topographical features. It's easy to work with to build hills, mountains and tunnels too. It's unaffected by moisture, and is stable in normal temperature changes.


----------



## tlcottone (Jan 17, 2016)

I am also building a layout currently. My Home Depot carries Foamular in 1/2, 3/4 and 1" thickness. Which is best to use?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

tlcottone said:


> I am also building a layout currently. My Home Depot carries Foamular in 1/2, 3/4 and 1" thickness. Which is best to use?


Any of them are good to use, depending on how deep you might want to dig for a topo feature. Gorges and rivers tend to be deeper than minor creeks, so you might consider a couple layers of 1", or any combination of what you listed. As in most things, too much is better than not quite enough.

When you dig down through a couple layers, there will be a visible seam where your two layers meet. This can be easily blended into the texture by using some spackle or drywall plaster.

When forming the foam, just be sure to have a vacuum handy...it makes quite a mess of debris. By the way, the foam can also be sanded for smooth surfaces such as roads and driveways.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Another vote for insulating foam panels. I would go with 2", whether that's one panel or laminating two or more sheets together.

You do not need a plywood underlayment for the foam (although it's not wrong, either -- especially if you envision putting screws into something). My son's layout is constructed on a grid of L girders at 18" intervals, and it's strong enough to support my full weight (220 pounds).


----------

